# Need help building a snack table area



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for pics or a design of a snack area to build. I have two rows of seating in my dedicated HT room and the wife would like to have some type of snack bar area made behind the second row of seats. This will give us extra seating plus people will be able to eat and still watch a movie. Great for the Packer Games. Any ideas on how to go about building one or pics out there for me to look at?

Thanks Rick


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know... that is one thing I don't think I've ever seen in all my viewings of HT pics. One of the nice benefits of having a theater in our home is so we can pause and go to the fridge and pantry to grab those snacks whenever we so desire.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a bar area next to my theater. Unfortunately it is a storage area as we clean out our utility room and closet. Once that's cleaned up, I'm probably due for some HT pics.


----------



## rick12667 (Feb 11, 2007)

I need to for sure build something due to the wife factor. She said this is a must have.


----------

